# Used Federal brass?



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm needing 40 S&W brass and have a limited set of options. I can get Winchester or Remington generic ammo and shoot it, or the range where I go has one bag of Federal brass. I'm not familier with federal, does it stand up well to reloading?

For the record, my loads aren't going to be hot, staying around IDPA power factors.

ciao!

leam


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I don't reload for the 40, but I've used a heck of a lot of Federal brass in 357, 44, and 45 over the years. It is top quality stuff.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It's as good as anything out there. I have cases that I have reloaded many times and they are still good to go. Good luck.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks! Picked up one bag today and will get another when they have it. The range supports local cops and security agencies and the range officer collects the brass and sells it. 

ciao!

leam


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

just about all my .357 mag brass is federal as that's what i could get in factory stuff....... like they said it's good as anything out there....


----------



## Gila Jorge (Jul 4, 2007)

Federal and Starline Brass are the same essentially...either is considered
the best there is....that is all I use and have used for years. Buy and use with confidence.


----------

